# Eviction notice



## Misty280467 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have recently received an eviction notice in accordance with Article 25 d on the grounds that the landlord intends to sell. The notice has been served in the correct way via recorded delivery etc. My question is does my 12 months notice start from the date I received the eviction notice or from the date that my existing tenancy agreement ends?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Misty280467 said:


> I have recently received an eviction notice in accordance with Article 25 d on the grounds that the landlord intends to sell. The notice has been served in the correct way via recorded delivery etc. My question is does my 12 months notice start from the date I received the eviction notice or from the date that my existing tenancy agreement ends?


It depends on what it says in the contract you signed with your landlord, it should be somewhere in it, but probably from the date you received the notice.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Check with RERA, but I think it's from the date of the lease expiring.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The eviction notice should state as to when it takes affect.

Bearing in mind that your landlord is not going to renew your lease when it expires,so you will not have an ongoing lease following expiration, I would say the notice is in affect from the date of the notice.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Check with RERA, but I think it's from the date of the lease expiring.


As I don't think you can get an officially registered contract of less than one year (but again check with RERA), the 12 month notice starts at the renewal of your current tenancy contract.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

NjxNA said:


> As I don't think you can get an officially registered contract of less than one year (but again check with RERA), the 12 month notice starts at the renewal of your current tenancy contract.


That's what I meant. It starts at the end of the current lease. That is, the first day of the new lease.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Guys I had the exact same issue and RERA confirmed is from the date of receiving the notice letter


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

So how does it work?

If you're three months into a lease and the landlord serves you with an eviction notice, once the remaining nine months of your current lease expires the landlord has to issue you a short 3-month lease? Same terms and conditions? Same rent, proportionally reduced?



telecompro said:


> Guys I had the exact same issue and RERA confirmed is from the date of receiving the notice letter


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

From the date you receive the eviction notice you have 12 months to move out regardless of how much time is left on your current contract...


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> So how does it work?
> 
> If you're three months into a lease and the landlord serves you with an eviction notice, once the remaining nine months of your current lease expires the landlord has to issue you a short 3-month lease? Same terms and conditions? Same rent, proportionally reduced?


We are asking the same? Eviction notice received 3 months after renewing....


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> So how does it work?
> 
> If you're three months into a lease and the landlord serves you with an eviction notice, once the remaining nine months of your current lease expires the landlord has to issue you a short 3-month lease? Same terms and conditions? Same rent, proportionally reduced?


Yes this exactly correct. I received my legal RERA training yesterday and this scenario came up.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

How long and how much was RERA training


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

2500aed two days and 1hr exam.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Interesting K0sh - Can you then clarify this issue about non-renewable contracts? Was that covered in your training? Are they valid?

Thanks.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Can't see any reference to a non renewable on this thread? You will have to give me a specific question and scenario. But the generic answer I would expect is that all contracts are renewable with the tenant having the option.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Well I was just wondering what the general rule is for landlords putting in a non-renewable clause in contracts so they can evict people after the contract is up and thus not be liable to follow the rent calculator.

I do understand the rent committee has stated that non-renewable clause in contracts are void - as per news paper articles from last month but was wondering if this is particularly covered in your course?


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

My understanding is that this would not be taken seriously by the Dubai Land Dept.
It can be written down and signed by both parties but it would be struck out if appealed.

But please do check out legally for yourselves, do not trust what a person says in a forum. I do not want any comeback!!


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

The law is always evolving in Dubai.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

K0sh said:


> *Yes this exactly correct*. I received my legal RERA training yesterday and this scenario came up.





K0sh said:


> My understanding is that this would not be taken seriously by the Dubai Land Dept. It can be written down and signed by both parties but it would be struck out if appealed. *But please do check out legally for yourselves*, do not trust what a person says in a forum. I do not want any comeback!!


No hard feelings but I wouldn't pay 10 dhs for this course if these are the results...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

if you are RERA Qualified it would be sensible to state your registration number and then offer qualified advice ? Otherwise what use is being registered if you aren't prepared to stand by your advice ?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

BBmover said:


> We are asking the same? Eviction notice received 3 months after renewing....


Exact same issue and the eviction notice is effective from the date of receiving the letter and that is what RERA has confirmed. Before calling RERA i was under the impression that it is from the date of the next renewal which gives me 2 more years to leave but unfortunately not


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

No hard feelings.
Free advice is worth every penny!

A two day course does not make me an expert enough to put my neck on the line.


----------

